# National Security Check for Spouse visa



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

Dear expat member

I am a sr. Member of this forum

Here i have lodged my wife's application on 2nd June 2010. I got married on 18th December 2009.

As my 1st entry to Australia as PR is 20th March 2010 I got my 1st entry on 24th February 2010 and i did not inform anything to DIAC about my marry.
It is noted the i got my PR to Australia on 20th July 2009.
Here I come to my my home country on 20th March 2010 and decided that I will go to Australia with my wife,


On the application confirmation letter they told me that it will take 6 months
and they ask for medical,AOS and police checks and i submitted all these accordingly.

right now when i ask the diac about the status of my file they told me
that my file is under National Security Checks.

Here it is mentioned I got my PR as a skilled migrant as an Oracle specialist.
and in my passport the occupation is listed as Private service-IT engineer Oracle.
Right now I am doing as an Oracle specialist in National Project owned by home government of my country and right now i am a govt servant. But I donot change it to my passport when I applied for my wife's visa application and it is still not changed.

Here My question is as my status is changed but it is not in my passport is it create any problem to my wife's National Security Checks

I want a reply from you

Thanks
Nazib


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Nazib,

Your post is very confusing especially the last portion where you are asking about the National security checks, can you re-phrase it so it is more understandable?



Nazib said:


> Dear expat member
> 
> I am a sr. Member of this forum
> 
> ...


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

I am PR to Australia now Lived in Bangladesh with my wife.
I have applied for spouse visa for my wife,
I have submitted Police Clearance, Medical, Assurance Of support for my wife.
Now my wife's application is stuck in National Security Check.

Right now I am doing a job in a project of Government of Bangladesh But my occupation written in Passport that private service-IT Engineer Oracle.

I asked the expat member of this forum is it create any problem in National Security check for my wife

and my other question is how long does it take to complete the national security check?


Thanks
Nazib


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

The project you are doing has not effect on your wifes security check. As for the length of time I don't really have an answer other than "when they are satisfied with it being done". I would say they spend alot of time on some countries and not so much on others. Only internally at DIAC do they have the specific procedures and I don't know what those are.



Nazib said:


> I am PR to Australia now Lived in Bangladesh with my wife.
> I have applied for spouse visa for my wife,
> I have submitted Police Clearance, Medical, Assurance Of support for my wife.
> Now my wife's application is stuck in National Security Check.
> ...


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

amaslam said:


> The project you are doing has not effect on your wifes security check. As for the length of time I don't really have an answer other than "when they are satisfied with it being done". I would say they spend alot of time on some countries and not so much on others. Only internally at DIAC do they have the specific procedures and I don't know what those are.


I donot understand about "Only internally at DIAC do they have the specific procedures and I don't know what those are." is it performed in Australia or in Bangladesh?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would assume that both sides do a security check. First DIAC waits for the result from the Police agency in Bangladesh and then they do their own checks depending on what they have for rules internally at DIAC. If DIAC is still awaiting the results from Bangladesh Police then you will probably have to followup with them (the Bangladesh police).



Nazib said:


> I donot understand about "Only internally at DIAC do they have the specific procedures and I don't know what those are." is it performed in Australia or in Bangladesh?


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

amaslam said:


> I would assume that both sides do a security check. First DIAC waits for the result from the Police agency in Bangladesh and then they do their own checks depending on what they have for rules internally at DIAC. If DIAC is still awaiting the results from Bangladesh Police then you will probably have to followup with them (the Bangladesh police).


dear member 
do you have any idea what kind of security checks they have done i mean security means engaged in any terrorist relation, public property destruction or any other kind of it or it is related any disobeying rule like traffic or any other kind of it....


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not fully sure, but they usually question any convictions (not usually traffic, i.e. jail, arrest). The ideal doc says (no further records or clean record) so nothing for DIAC to followup on. 




Nazib said:


> dear member
> do you have any idea what kind of security checks they have done i mean security means engaged in any terrorist relation, public property destruction or any other kind of it or it is related any disobeying rule like traffic or any other kind of it....


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

amaslam said:


> I'm not fully sure, but they usually question any convictions (not usually traffic, i.e. jail, arrest). The ideal doc says (no further records or clean record) so nothing for DIAC to followup on.


Dear amaslam
Can you please say if the spouse of the applicant does not do any work in Australia and is it create any delay for processing the visa application.......................


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No it doesn't create a delay.



Nazib said:


> Dear amaslam
> Can you please say if the spouse of the applicant does not do any work in Australia and is it create any delay for processing the visa application.......................


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

amaslam said:


> I would assume that both sides do a security check. First DIAC waits for the result from the Police agency in Bangladesh and then they do their own checks depending on what they have for rules internally at DIAC. If DIAC is still awaiting the results from Bangladesh Police then you will probably have to followup with them (the Bangladesh police).


Dear Amaslam,,,

Why then they ask for PCC from the places we lived in for more than 6 months?

I was transfered for security checks and the CO said it may take up to 18 months...

I am frustrated because I was expecting the grant this month...

thanks.


----------



## y12 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Spouse visa*



Nazib said:


> Dear expat member
> 
> I am a sr. Member of this forum
> 
> ...


Dear nazib ,

How many months did it take for your wife to get her spouse visa?
When did you submit the forms for the security check?
How long did the national security check take?


----------



## shafiq57 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi dears
My partner visa application is received by CO on 10 October 11. Everything is given with the application along with police clearance certificates. I'm a Bangladeshi living in UK for last 5 years. Recently I contact to my CO says the application under the national security check. I'm not asked the medical yet. So how long will I have to wait for my case to be done?


----------

